# Vision Question



## ParaInfantry (13 May 2013)

This isn't one of those "I have ____ vision, what category am I?" And because I'm fairly new I don't know if this is where this belongs, so move it if necessary. I did searches about this topic but couldn't find it anywhere, so I'll ask it here. When someone says "I have +/- x.xx in ________ eye" are they talking about their sphere, cylinder or spherical equivalent? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeL (13 May 2013)

Curious,  are you really "ParaInfantry" ?


Also,  this may help you out
http://www.eyecaretyler.com/2020.htm
http://www.webmd.com/eye-health/how-read-eye-glass-prescription


----------



## ParaInfantry (14 May 2013)

Thanks. And no I'm not. If you have a problem with it, I can change it although I don't exactly know how...


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2013)

In general,  you shouldn't misrepresent yourself as something you aren't.  Especially when it comes to things like this, and on a military website. 


Too learn how you change it, go here
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69239.0.html

Then make your post here, say what your prior username was and what it is now
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,86.0.html


----------



## ParaInfantry (14 May 2013)

Sorry about that. Maybe one day, if I get my parachute wings, I could use the name.

Here's hoping.


----------



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

This is just a general question about vision requirements:

Would the CF pay for prescription sports glasses if I am deemed suitable for the forces? The reason I ask this is because my regular glasses would just break and I only have one pair. I can't wear contacts because I develop a small allergic reaction to them.


----------



## DAA (26 Aug 2013)

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> This is just a general question about vision requirements:
> 
> Would the CF pay for prescription sports glasses if I am deemed suitable for the forces? The reason I ask this is because my regular glasses would just break and I only have one pair. I can't wear contacts because I develop a small allergic reaction to them.



Not unless it's an "occupational" requirement.  I believe that basic entitlement is two pairs of regular glasses (if you want to call them that) and then if there is an "environmental" need (ie; Army/Air Force), then you get those also.  But for sports, your on your own.


----------



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Not unless it's an "occupational" requirement.  I believe that basic entitlement is two pairs of regular glasses (if you want to call them that) and then if there is an "environmental" need (ie; Army/Air Force), then you get those also.  But for sports, your on your own.
> [/q
> 
> I wouldn't be wearing them for sports. I'd wear them if I was in the Infantry doing combat training and regular PT.


----------



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

[/quote]





			
				baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> DAA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

I screwed up my last post.

Sorry about that :facepalm:


----------



## DAA (26 Aug 2013)

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> I screwed up my last post.
> 
> Sorry about that :facepalm:



Must be a "vision" thing.......


----------



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Must be a "vision" thing.......




Now you see why I'm asking these questions.


----------



## Nudibranch (26 Aug 2013)

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> This is just a general question about vision requirements:
> 
> Would the CF pay for prescription sports glasses if I am deemed suitable for the forces? The reason I ask this is because my regular glasses would just break and I only have one pair. I can't wear contacts because I develop a small allergic reaction to them.


Why would they "just break"? I wore glasses for years and years before getting surgery, including for basic and on deployment, and they never broke. Sure, they _can_ break, but you're just assuming they _will_.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2013)

The Army issues "Ballistic Eyewear" (BEW) to all soldiers to protect eyes against foreign objects.  If you require glasses, you will be issued a prescription insert for the BEW.  You can wear this for organized sports.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> Why would they "just break"? I wore glasses for years and years before getting surgery, including for basic and on deployment, and they never broke. Sure, they _can_ break, but you're just assuming they _will_.



Glasses do break.  Accidents do happen.  When you are on Deployment or Exercise, you may find yourself in such a scenario.  I know that having my "Birth Control Glasses" in with my gas mask on a Reforger came in handy when I broke a pair of glasses.  All I had left were a pair of sunglasses and my Respirator Glasses.  Sunglasses did not work very well at night.  Although it was Kool that Cory Hart did come out with that song at the very same time.   I had to wait until I returned to base to get new glasses, and until then had to wear my "Birth Control" glasses.  I was not the only one who faced that problem, and later it seemed they became "fashionable".   ;D


----------



## Nudibranch (27 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Glasses do break.  Accidents do happen.



Well sure, accidents happen. But this is a potential recruit saying that he needs sports glasses because his glasses "would just break", as if military service were incompatible with regular glasses. Occasional accidents aside, pretty much everyone I know who wears glasses in the CAF wears "normal" glasses.


----------

